

I Can’t Write Real Good - oskarth
https://medium.com/p/f4f9e140e776

======
oskarth
The author of this piece is Casey Neistat, famous for his amazing Youtube
videos [1]. He recently started working (?) at MIT Media Lab.

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat/videos?flow=grid&v...](https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat/videos?flow=grid&view=0&sort=p)

